# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Imagenes a vista de dron de la central de La Malva.

## JMTrigos

Promocional de EDP por el centenario de la puesta en servicio de la central eléctrica de La Malva, al principio se pueden ver vistas del sistema de embalses y lagunas que alimentan la central.
http://www.elcomercio.es/asturias/im...200953-vi.html

----------

F. Lázaro (26-sep-2017),frfmfrfm (22-sep-2017),Los terrines (22-sep-2017),perdiguera (03-oct-2017),sergi1907 (22-sep-2017),titobcn (24-sep-2017)

----------


## JMTrigos

Localizado el documental completo ya que el aporte a la prensa es una versión recortada, recomendable ver a pantalla grande y hd.
https://youtu.be/uahM9rZ7Al8

----------

F. Lázaro (26-sep-2017),titobcn (24-sep-2017)

----------

